# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ switch 48V

## staurosv

ΜΙΑ  ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΟΠΙΟΣ  ΜΠΟΡΕΙ  ΤΟ  ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ  ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ  ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ  ΤΑΣΗ  ..ΕΧΩ  ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙ  ΤΑ  ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ  ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΚ  Η  ΑΝΩΡΘΩΣΗ  ΕΙΝΑΙ  350V  ΚΑΙ  ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ  ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ  0.5V   ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ   ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΑ  ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΑΣΗ  ΤΙ ΑΛΟ ΝΑ  ΚΟΙΤΑΞΩ  ΟΠΙΑ  ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ  ΔΕΚΤΗ

----------


## jakektm

ακολουθα την ταση , και δες που σταματαει. 

λες οτι ταα τρανζιστορ ειναι οκ.

στην εισοδο τους τι ταση ερχεται;

βημα βημα τσεκαρε , δηλαδη, μετα την ανορθωση και τα 350, τι συμβαινει;

----------


## manolo

Κάνε ό,τι λέει ο Jake. Έχεις τάση στην είσοδο των τρανζίστορς; Ποιό είναι το φορτίο του τροφοδοτικού; έλεγξε τους πυκνωτές με προτεραιότητα τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς..

----------


## jakektm

στο δεξι μερος της φωτογραφιας, τι μαυριλα ειναι αυτη;; ειχε κανα τρανζιστορ σε εκεινο το σημειο και το αφαιρεσες;

----------


## nyannaco

Και το ημιαγωγό με την ψυκτρούλα στη μέση της πλακέτας, φαίνεται άσχημα χεριασμένο από κάτω. Τί παίζει εκεί;

----------


## jakektm

( πιθανον το ξεκολλησε για να το μετρησει και το ξαναεβαλε )

----------


## staurosv

θα μετρησω  την  ταση  στα 2 τρανζιστορ και θα το γραψω  παιζει  να ειναι  καμενοι οι ηλεκτρολιτικοι  στα  πολλα  v  εκεινο με την ψυκτρα  ειναι  γεφυρα  την εβαλα  να την μετρησω  χθες ελενξα ολες  τις  αντιστασεις   ξεκολοντας  απο την μια ακρη  ..μως  στα  2 τρανζιστορ  οταν δουλευει  ακουγετε  θορυβος  οταν ακουμπησω  ενα  κατσαβιδι  επανω  αλαζει  και το τρανζιστορ  που ειναι  μονο  του  δεν περνει ταση ..οσο για  την μαυριλα ετσι ηταν το  φορτειο ειναι  5a  48v  τους πυκνωτες  τους  τσεκαρα  με esr meter ειναι οκ  μηπως  να  αλαξω το ολοκληρωμενο  tl494l  λετε  να φταιει  αυτο  παντως  παρηγκειλα 2 κοματια  αλα  βρηκα  τα  tl494cn πρεπει να ναι ιδια καμια  αλη γνωμη  ευπροσδεκτη

----------


## manolo

To TL494l είναι ισοδύναμο με το TL494CN. Πιστεύω ότι κάνει για αντικατάσταση. Δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## staurosv

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΘΑ  ΤΟ  ΑΛΑΞΩ  ΠΗΡΑ  2  ΚΑΙ  ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ  ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ

----------


## klik

Για το 494 κοιτας αν εχει τροφοδοσια,  αν παραγει την ταση αναφορας και τελος με παλμογραφο ελεγχεις τις εξοδους και τους συγκριτες.

----------


## staurosv

ΤΟ  ΑΛΑΞΑ  ΑΛΑ  ΤΙΠΟΤΑ  ΠΙΟΣ  ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ  ΜΠΟΡΕΙ  ΝΑ  ΜΟΥ ΤΟ  ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ  ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ  ΑΛΟ  10 Α  MEAN WELL ΑΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ  ΕΝΑ  ΤΗΛ  6956798610  ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------

